# Como Sabes el anio de la Bici.



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

Una pregunta de novato.. Ahora que ando tratando de comprar una bici usada como sabes de que anio es?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Carbono 14?..... 

Tal vez comparandola por los colores del año si es que es de "marca". Si es una benotto o utra generica no es algo que importe, no actualizan modelos muy seguido.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

gera72 said:


> Una pregunta de novato.. Ahora que ando tratando de comprar una bici usada como sabes de que anio es?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Depende la marca y modelo de la bici o del marco , en ocasiones es muy fácil ubicar el año del modelo pero hay veces que no es tan fácil conocer el año de determinado modelo de bici, hay compañías que sus modelos no están basados en el año calendario de tal forma que es difícil saber el año de manufactura , y en ocasiones el año de fabricación no es precisamente el año del modelo

He visto en los sitios donde venden bicis o marcos usados que te dicen que es 2010 cuando en realidad es 2004 y así por el estilo , te dicen que es un modelo tal y es otro completamente diferente , simplemente hay que andar a las vivas.

Una recomendación básica es no basarse demasiado y únicamente en el año del modelo , es mejor comprar tomando en cuenta las condiciones del marco y/o componentes no importando tanto el año , puede ser que un marco 2008 esté en mucho mejores condiciones que un marco 2011 , todo depende el uso que se le haya dado a la bici y la forma en que el dueño anterior le haya dado mantenimiento a bici , horquilla, shock y componentes.

Si el marco es de doble suspensión hay que ponerse todavía mas trucha (abusado ) , hay que revisar a fondo el amortiguador , baleros, ejes, birlos, bujes, etc. es decir todos los elementos que conforman la suspensión y revisar también que no haya fracturas o principios de fracturas en el cuadro .

Además la compra de componentes usados todavía puede ser mas compleja y habría que revisar y analizar cada componente de la bici .

Las bicis y sus "features" cambian constante y frecuentemente de tal forma que al comprar una bici usada hay que tener en cuenta si todavía se consiguen con cierta facilidad los componentes de reemplazo .

Si se conoce al vendedor de determinada bici puede ser de ayuda para tomar una buena decisión ya sea para comprar la bici :thumbsup: ...o para no comprarla :nono:, los comentarios anteriores NO quieren decir que TODAS las bicis usadas en venta no valgan la pena o no sirvan ,nada mas son recomendaciones de apoyo , por ahí hay bicis usadas que están en muy buenas condiciones para comprarlas y rodarlas por un buen tiempo todavía .

Si comprar una bici nueva requiere de cierto conocimiento y tiempo para tomar una decisión , comprar una mountain bike usada requiere mas de los mismo y una muy buena dosis de suerte ,

saludos
the last biker


----------



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

Gracias! Yo ando en eso de comprar un bici usada o nueva.. quisiera la nueva.. pero siempre si te ahorras una lana con una usada.. que puedes usar para comprar otros accesorios.. Pues seguire buscando...a ver que decido..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pues como dijo el TLB... investigando.

Muchas marcas no cambian año con año y hay algunas que tienen el mismo cuadro con pequeñas variaciones o cambios de medio año.

A veces se puede saber por el numero de serie, pero es un tiro al aire.

Muchas veces en el mercado de segunda mano nacional, cuando un modelo no ha cambiado en varios años, te dicen que es del año mas reciente... a veces descaradamente te dicen que es 2011 cuando es 2005.

Asi que abusado... mejor investiga. Algunas bicis tienen buenos/malos años y una bici reciente en muy buen estado puede ser una peor compra que un modelo mas viejito que esta rayadon.


----------



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

Gracias a todos, @Warp por eso ando perguntando... exactamente con eso me he topado.. con gente que dice que es un anio.. y luego voy a la pagina.. y resulta que en ese anio no hay ese color.. esta medio confuso.. parece como si fuera mejor comprarse una nueva... o definitivamente revisarla bici muy bien.. 
Gracias una vez mas..



Warp said:


> Pues como dijo el TLB... investigando.


----------

